# Teryx Gear Reduction on Arctic Cat V2



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys, been searching on the AC forums (here and there) and can't seem to find ANYONE who has dropped the Teryx Bevel gears into the Arctic cat 650. (it uses the Prarie 650 motor I do believe). So, if anyone has done the Teryx reduction in the 650/700 SRA's or the AC 650 V2, then don't bother reading anymore, just give me a heads up on how you went about it. 

I have the Teryx Bevels (parts 49022-0044 and49022-0045) as well as a good number of shims, seals, o-rings, etc...

I've only heard that this will work on the V2 Cats and Praries, but can find no true confirmation. In looking at the 650 Prarie motor, there are some notable differences between it and the Teryx (namely with the output shaft). The Praries/V2's have a spring compressor on the through shaft. Other than that, they are almost identical.

The problem I think I may run into, is if the Prarie/V2 gears are made specifically to work with this spring compressor, then the chances of the bevel gear from the Teryx working are slim. I don't have the gears out to look at them at the moment, so I can see for myself.

Here is the parts diagram for the Teryx:


















Here for the Prarie 650/AC v2:

















The part in question is in the 650 diagram, part number 92145 (and 13048 as well). So my main concern is whether the bevel gear from the Teryx (49022A) will work with the locking mechanism on the 650 through shaft. The part numbers are the same in some diagrams, but different in others. 

Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

I was able to find an image of a split Prarie case and a 750 Brute force case.

You can see the spring on the 650 (thanks to HondaGuy's work):










And for comparison the 750 motor split (this is from the Teryx Gear reduction write up, so thanks to user N20torious):


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, so I've found out the Brute shaft will drop into the Prarie/AC motor, but does anyone know if the Teryx through shaft will go into the Prarie motor? 

The splines on the front are different for each model.
Here is the Teryx:









Here is the Arctic Cat/ Prairie









And finally, the Brute front output shaft:










It looks like if I used the Brute shaft, I'll at least need a custom yoke for the front driveshaft... however the Teryx seems to have identical splines... can anyone confirm this, or if the Teryx shaft fits?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a teryx shaft sitting on the work bench if you want any measurements off of it....if you can use it i'll hook you up. I believe the teryx shaft is a hair different than a brute shaft. I have done the teryx gear swap on more than 10 brutes now, N20torious helped me do mine and then I went crazy and started putting them in all the local guy's bikes.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you, I'm glad you stepped in.

I may need you to get the diameter and spline count on where it goes to the front driveshaft, as well as overall length, and length once it comes out the front of the engine. Would you mind? If that's too much trouble, I may buy it from you if you have no need for it. 

It looks like I can use the Brute shaft, but will need a different yoke up front to fit, the rear should go on the same (albeit the length is different). Since Brute through shafts (with bevel gears) are a dime a dozen, I may go that route. But if the Teryx would be a better match, I don't mind getting it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont have many precision tools to get measurements 100% for you, but I'm about to head outside and pull that rex shaft out and I'll get spline count for you on it and also measure the front end of the shaft on my brute.....the driveshaft is currently off of it so its no problem. I have no use for the teryx shaft, I bought it complete with the bevel gears to use for a gear reduction, gears have been removed and the shaft is all that remains lol (it does still have the bearing/seal holder at the tail end of the shaft)


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you very much! 

I may just buy a left over brute shaft off ebay, and hook the Teryx gears to it with the Kawi tool.

I really wish the Teryx bevels would bolt directly to the Prarie shaft, but I don't think they will.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Teryx Shaft is 22 spline at the front end and there is about 2 3/16" of dirty surface sticking out past where the front seal was wiping the shaft. My brute has roughly 1 3/16" sticking out past the front seal (so teryx shaft has about an inch more coming out the front of the engine). 

The first pic is my brute, rest are teryx. Sorry for crappy pics. If you need anything else let me know.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

filthyredneck, thank you VERY much. 

one more question, if you have time:

Are the splines the same on the front and rear for the Teryx shaft?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll check this afternoon when I get home from work. I think they are the same, but let me confirm it. I'll also get you a total length...since I overlooked that.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

You are a godsend, haha. 

Thank you.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, I forgot about checking that shaft....i worked on my 08 brute some more and actually got her fired up and running like a champ again  .....bump this thread up or pm me tomorrow afternoon around 6pm and i'll get that info for you.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

bump.

thanks again.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Just an update.

Thanks to Justin (filthyredneck), I have a Teryx shaft to compare to my brute and my Arctic Cat. Unfortunately the Teryx front output is slightly smaller than the AC, and I can't machine it to a thicker size. But, now I know this!

I am actually machining the Teryx gear to work on the Arctic Cat shaft. It's going to take some time to get the spacing right, but things are looking good. Hope to have the gear done this weekend, and if luck is on my side will be shimming things up and testing mesh and backlash. I do plan on taking my time though, can't have my bevels going out. 

Thanks again for the help Justin.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sucks it wont work out, but happy I could help (if you call it that lol)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, there is at least one other V2, and they had to machine the Teryx gear and weld it to the Arctic Cat shaft. It's actually not far from me it seems. Information that would have been useful a couple of weeks ago, haha. 


I'm just going to machine the Teryx gear to latch to the Arctic Cat/Prairie style shaft, I'm not a fan of welding a gear to the shaft... kinda hard to shim it that way. At least I know I'm not the only person to try this.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Reduction is in. 

Thanks for the help, Justin.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

How to for those interested (should work for Prarie guys as well).

How To: Teryx gear reduction in the Arctic Cat 650 V2 - ArcticChat.com - Arctic Cat Forum


----------

